# [gelöst] Probleme mit Kernel 2.6.33

## Klaus Meier

Da scheint es sich diesmal um etwas Hartnäckiges zu handeln.

1. Problem: nvidia_drivers lassen sich nicht übersetzen. Lässt sich lösen, indem man die nvidia-drivers-195.36.03 unmasked.

2. alsasound  meckert beim Start, scheint aber trotzdem zu gehen:

```
 alsasound       |Unknown hardware: "HDA-Intel" "Realtek ALC889A" "HDA:10ec0885,1458a002,00100101" "0x1458" "0xa022"
```

lässt sich mittel emerge alsa-sound beheben. Scheint aber trotzdem zu gehen.

3. Wlan: Hab da einen Realtek  8187 USB Stick. Der geht doch eigentlich schon seit Urzeiten. Gibt folgende Meldung:

```
net.wlan0       | * Bringing up interface wlan0

net.wlan0       | *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

net.wlan0       |ioctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA]: Invalid argument

net.wlan0       |ioctl[SIOCSIWMODE]: Invalid argument

net.wlan0       |ioctl[SIOCGIWRANGE]: Invalid argument

net.wlan0       |ioctl[SIOCGIWMODE]: Invalid argument

net.wlan0       |ioctl[SIOCSIWAP]: Invalid argument

net.wlan0       |ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument

net.wlan0       |ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument

net.wlan0       |ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument

net.wlan0       |ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument

net.wlan0       |ioctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA]: Invalid argument
```

wpa_supplicant habe ich schon neu übersetzt. Bislang noch keine Lösung.Last edited by Klaus Meier on Fri Feb 26, 2010 12:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kernelOfTruth

1. und 2. sind Features

zu 1. nvidia unterstützt das mit dem genannten Treiber (funktioniert hier mit Mobility 8400GS)

zu 2. diese Meldung gibt es immer beim Upgrade oder Downgrade, wenn sich in alsa viel getan hat

zu 3. keine Ahnung, ich hab zwar auch ein auf 8187 basierendes integriertes Wlan, nutze dies jedoch momentan nicht, ...

viel Glück !

----------

## mv

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> 2. alsasound  meckert beim Start, scheint aber trotzdem zu gehen:
> 
> ```
>  alsasound       |Unknown hardware: "HDA-Intel" "Realtek ALC889A" "HDA:10ec0885,1458a002,00100101" "0x1458" "0xa022"
> ```
> ...

  Mit HDA-Intel hatte ich bei Kernel-Upgrades inzwischen schon mehrmals solche Meldungen. Bisher half es immer, die /var/lib/alsa/asound.state zu löschen. Ich vermute, der Hintergrund liegt darin, dass sie bei diesem Treiber alle naselang die interne Bezeichnung der Mixer u.ä. umändern.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> net.wlan0       | *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...
> 
> ...

 

Klingt so, als wenn wpa_supplicant einen Kernel-Aufruf macht, dessen Parameterliste sich inzwischen geändert hat. Das kann entweder bedeuten, dass Du wpa_supplicant mit linux-headers-2.6.33 übersetzen musst oder wpa_supplicant ein Upgrade braucht (oder beides).

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also, beim Sound gingen Anwendungen, die auf Phonon aufsetzen, wer direkt Alsa nutzt nicht. Ein emerge alsa-utils und danach alsaconf hat es wieder gerichtet. Ist bei mir echt das erste mal, dass ich das bei einem Kernel update machen musste.

Beim Wlan bin ich auch weiter. Da gibt dmessg folgendes aus:

```
rtl8187: inconsistency between id with OEM info!
```

Habe daraufhin die PCI und USB IDs aktualisiert und wpa_supplicant auch neu übersetzt. Kernelheader sind die aktuellsten. Hat aber nichts gebracht. Kann ja übernacht mal ein emerge -e wpa_supplicant laufen lassen. Wenn es wirklich an wpa_supplicant liegt, dann werde ich mal wicd testen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

So, Lösung gefunden. Mal die Konfiguration der beiden Kernel verglichen. Da gibt es den Punkt CONFIG_WIRELESS_OLD_REGULATORY, welcher beim 2.6.32 bei mir aktiviert war, 2.6.33 will ihn nicht mehr mit folgendem Kommentar:

```
CONFIG_WIRELESS_OLD_REGULATORY:                                                                                             │

  │                                                                                                                             │

  │ This option enables the old static regulatory information                                                                   │

  │ and uses it within the new framework. This option is available                                                              │

  │ for historical reasons and it is advised to leave it off.                                                                   │

  │                                                                                                                             │

  │ For details see:                                                                                                            │

  │                                                                                                                             │

  │ http://wireless.kernel.org/en/developers/Regulatory                                                                         │

  │                                                                                                                             │

  │ Say N and if you say Y, please tell us why. The default is N.
```

Die Option ist wohl so historisch, dass sie auch von make oldconfig nicht übernommen wurde.Und bei 2.6.32 stand da noch etwas von ioctl dabei, das hat mich auf den Gedanken gebracht. Wem muss ich denn jetzt sagen, warum ich es noch brauche?

----------

## mv

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Wem muss ich denn jetzt sagen, warum ich es noch brauche?

 

Ich würde mal bei wpa_supplicant-Upstream nachfragen, falls es deren aktuellste Version (ein Live-Ebuild 9999 ist ja in Portage) immer noch benötigt: Im Zweifelsfall müssen die sich nämlich mit den Kernel-Entwicklern einigen, dass es dann auch in der nächsten Kernel-Version noch geht, wenn diese Option dann vielleicht wirklich aus dem Kernel rausgeflogen ist. Falls jeder denkt, der andere wird es schon richten, stehst Du dann später ohne benutzbaren USB-Stick da.

So ist es mir mit ltmodem gegangen...

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi Klaus,

oder einfach hier gucken:

http://www.heise.de/open/artikel/Staging-und-der-Rest-936995.html gzw. von da aus hierhin:

http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=commitdiff;h=ad988ba5c024ef5c96eed0387ff37e63b8c9f7e0

So wie ich das verstehe wurde dein Treiber nun in r8187se umbenannt, und ist ein staging Treiber.

Wenn sich keiner drum kümmert läuft der womöglich Gefahr tatsächlich irgendwann rauszufliegen...

Aber bis dahin (oder jetzt schon) übernimmt dann ev. der neue den Dienst rtl8187se, aber das ist vermutlich der Grund warum's jetzt bei dir erstmal nicht mehr geht, oder anders konfiguriert werden muss.

Hab aber kaum praktische Erfahrung mit WLAN, als frag nicht mich...

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> Hi Klaus,
> 
> oder einfach hier gucken:
> 
> http://www.heise.de/open/artikel/Staging-und-der-Rest-936995.html gzw. von da aus hierhin:
> ...

 

Den Artikel von Heise kenne ich und ich hab ihn auch intensiv gelesen, bevor ich hier gepostet habe. Also mein Treiber ist noch im normalen Kernel. Und der geht ja auch jetzt wieder, ich nutze nichts den aus staging, es wurde ein Punkt in der Konfiguration zwangsabgeschaltet.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *mv wrote:*   

> Klingt so, als wenn wpa_supplicant einen Kernel-Aufruf macht, dessen Parameterliste sich inzwischen geändert hat. Das kann entweder bedeuten, dass Du wpa_supplicant mit linux-headers-2.6.33 übersetzen musst oder wpa_supplicant ein Upgrade braucht (oder beides).

 

Das war es. Heute kamen die linux-headers 2.6.33 und damit geht es jetzt ohne das Flag.

----------

